
Billionaire douchebag renounces US citizenship to save 3% on taxes - J3L2404
http://www.jwz.org/blog/2012/05/billionaire-douchebag-renounces-us-citizenship-to-save-3-on-his-taxes/
======
13rules
He still has to pay an exit tax -- on the _unrealized_ capital gains, based on
the value of FB stock when he renounces his citizenship. I don't see how that
makes him a douchebag or how that is giving "none of that back to the people
who made his lottery win possible."

It's actually douchebags like Senator Chuck Schumer, who instantly move to
create a new reactionary law to penalize people like Eduardo even more than
our laws already do. Keep passing more laws like that and you'll see more and
more wealthy leave. Wouldn't it have behooved us to keep Saverin here to spend
his money, start other businesses, and invest? To call him a "tax dodger" when
he is paying a huge exit tax is despicable and pure politics.

Did those that started Facebook get lucky? Sure. But they also worked for it
-- hardly a lottery win. And paying exorbitant taxes to the US government does
not equal "giving back". Further, Facebook is a global company and with 900
million users, it's hardly appropriate to say that their success was only made
possible because it was started in the US.

------
sdm
Can we stop with the sanctimonious bullshit posts like this now? It's not
immoral to choose to have a different citizenship than the American. Get over
it!

Flagged.

~~~
Dylanlacey
But but but... MURRIKA!

------
Piskvorrr
This could also read "to save 100 million USD on taxes". Given the universal
hatred displayed for IRS on the Internets, I'm led to think this is called
"envy in distilled form."

~~~
abrown28
Or "Those with the most ability to flee do so" "America becomes even more like
Europe"

I'll never understand why some people think the 1% will sit still while they
fleece them.

~~~
_delirium
The author of this opinion piece, jwz, certainly has the ability to flee with
his Netscape cash, if he wanted to.

In general, very-rich people don't renounce either, beyond a tiny handful. You
don't see Bill Gates going anywhere, Steve Jobs didn't go anywhere, not even
libertarians like the Koch brothers are leaving.

~~~
Piskvorrr
So? "He doesn't want to be a US citizen any more, that makes him an asshole"?
Meh.

------
democracy
If he doesn't live in the USA and is not planning to come back I don't see how
it is a "horrendous advice" to renounce his US citizenship.

------
thrill
We should be creating a tax structure where wealth wants to come to the US -
not leave it.

